# Imac as home theater?



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I am currently using my iMac for a screen and media supply.I went to apple and asked what I needed to have surround was told I just needed display port to hdmi. To make a long story short I have regular stuff like mp3's or standard def play thru receiver on pc setting but to watch hi-def or dvd's I have to go thru digitial optical out from imac to receiver.{with toslink} I get surround on tv/cd setting on itunes hi def movies an tv shows.I think I 
get it to work with surround but theres got to be a better way any tips would be appreciated?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

cdunphy said:


> I am currently using my iMac for a screen and media supply.I went to apple and asked what I needed to have surround was told I just needed display port to hdmi. To make a long story short I have regular stuff like mp3's or standard def play thru receiver on pc setting but to watch hi-def or dvd's I have to go thru digitial optical out from imac to receiver.{with toslink} I get surround on tv/cd setting on itunes hi def movies an tv shows.I think I
> get it to work with surround but theres got to be a better way any tips would be appreciated?


Well let's start from the beginning. Which iMac do you have? The later iMacs that have displayport (or Thunderbolt) can do HDMI multi channel sound through an displayport->HDMI adapter. But I think the earliest iteration of the displayport capable iMacs did not have this feature.

Check the "About The Mac" under the Apple menu.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 2010(june) imac 27 inch...2.8ghz core i5 ati radeon 5750 1gig graphics chip also have it plugged into with toslink and display port to hdmi to a onkyo txnr 414 receiver 
cd


----------

